# All in one antibiotics



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

*How to bring your pigeon/s droppings from this.....*

[URL="







[/URL]

To this......

[URL="







[/URL]

When treating for cure and prevention the best option for pigeon owners are the all in ones antibiotica available from almost all laboratories distributing birds medicines around the world.

In just a couple of days Dulce my pigeon went from loose, slimy, stinking, droppings to firm, non stinking quite normal ones.

It has been not just a discovery of what its obvious to the eye, but also it makes you aware that with the same easy we can cure and prevent we can fail to do so due to the corrupt vets hanging in most birds related fora trying to scare people about the use of these medicines, cure, and prevention.

Inform yourself, make your own research, read,read and read, watch, observe, try, and be carefull with the right dosis and reactions to the medicine when medicating your birds.

Give to your birds always probiotica specialy developed for use during antibiotic treatments and go on for a couple of days after treatment is done.

The all in one I used for Dulce is meant to treat Cocci, hexamitiasis, and trichomoniasis . 

Her symptoms were vague since pigeon droppings change with almost all pigeons illnesess, I am glad i did my own research, but even gladder i did not give money to any corrupt vet living from lies and misleading people to keep clients giving them the only thing they care about. Money. 

I treated Bravito too although he did not have any symtoms I gave him only preventative dosage and to dulce the curative one.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

ETphonehome said:


> When treating for cure and prevention the best option for pigeon owners are the all in ones antibiotica available from almost all laboratories distributing birds medicines around the world.
> 
> In just a couple of days Dulce my pigeon went from loose, slimy, stinking, droppings to firm, non stinking quite normal ones.
> 
> ...


Please don't make statements like that. There is no such thing as an 'all in one' antibiotic. There is NO medication that will fix EVERY possible thing that could be wrong with a pigeon. You have to have some idea of what is wrong before you give any treatment. 

Don't know about corrupt vets (personally, I avoid them and only go to the honest and reasonable vets  ) but I stay away from 3-in-1 or 5-in-1 or whatever products, when treating sick birds, particularly those that go in water. There is almost certainly not enough of any one ingredient to do much good, and in water there's no way to tell how much of anything a pigeon actually took in. 

That's not to say they never work, obviously they do sometimes, but if you have a good idea what is wrong with a bird, then why not get the proper meds with the right dose to treat the problem?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

ETphonehome said:


> *How to bring your pigeon/s droppings from this.....*
> 
> [URL="
> 
> ...


How may times does it have to be posted that the so called "all in one" medicines are *NOT* the best way to treat as none of them contain enough of any particular med to be of use, especially if any disease has got hold, and by the time one finds a bird ill this is more often the case.
Also how many times does it have to be posted that antibiotics should *NOT* be used for preventative measures as this more often than not will cause any future illness to be particularly resilliant to the meds.

In your case, you may been lucky to catch the illness at an early stage, so the dosage in the 3in1 has been enough, or the birds poops could have been from stress or anything else, in which case the 3in1 did nothing, however...
to someone new looking for answers & remedies your information is very misleading as in most cases it will be a waste of money, and more importantly *a waste of TIME which an ill bird does not have a lot of to play with*.

I also find your comments about vets particularly derogatory.
There are actually very few like you say, after all, if they do not do their job properly, they will not last long in the business.
The problem with most vets (even avian trained) is they do not know enough about, or deal with pigeons & doves on a regular basis to be of help.
Sadly, some do not like to show or admit that they know nothing & will advise PTS as the easiest solution.
Generally, as far as pigeons are concerned, I am not particularly fond of vets myself, but there are quite a few that are extremely helpful IF situations are explained properly and they know enough on the subject.
Your comments are particularly scaremongering to some people who may NEED to take their bird to a vet.

Please, heed your own words, do more research, but dont stop when you find the something that you want to read, look at the negatives also.


----------

